# General anesthesia used in office



## ortega831 (Jul 28, 2009)

I wanted to see if anyone can help with this

ent used general anesthesia in pos 11 and i am not sure if i can bill for the anesthsia  (00160) a crna was present or is there a code to just bill the med?? General anesthesia


the following are the cpt for the sx 

30465
30520 
a4550 surgical tray


----------

